# Voile Split Kit with Burton Board - Screws Don't Tighten



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I just got my voile kit to mount my bindings on my burton split none of the screws will sinch down the loc tite on the screws is way to thick everything is so loose. This sucks how do you get this loctite thinned down. I shot my old screws from my binding in the holes no problem tight as can be. Any ideas Thanks Shawn


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Inserts w/ resin and machine screws are going to be the longest lasting and most durable.This is a custom/aftermarket option.

A question I have is, what type of bit did you use to drill your holes? 2 common bits would be 3.9 and 4.1 depths. in varying in widths. The reason I ask is all boards are laid up with different materials and if you don't drill through the required thickness the screws wont bite. Metal skis esp. you need a deeper hole.

Another thought would be to pull the pieces 1 at a time and see how deep the screws protrude through the individual plates. should be 3mm of bite with a flat tip.

You could resin your screws into place now, but I would check with a shop or confirm you've done it right first. I think your problem might be in the drill bit.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

post this on www.splitboard.com forum


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Burton split decision its just the bolts for my strap bindings. I used old bolts from other bindings as well as washers much better. I used what came as respect to where its designed to go no luck. I sanded the bolts to get the loctite off and it set. Maybe just the Burton or the bad batch of bolts but it took a while with a little ingenuity.I just got new skins for it today do i need the tail hook or just set up the tip and trim and cut off. thanks shawn


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

If you leave the tail hooks just floundering they'll just accumulate snow/ice and start to peel off the skins, quitting on ya. Cutting off the excess is one way to do it if you dont have the regular voile skins. 

But how ingenuitive(word?) do you wanna get with that board? On my DIY neversummer split I had the same issue cause I got my BD skins for cheap so i was gonna use them. So we just put a little rivet on each board at the tail to hold the tip clips of your skins on. Just like regular ski skins. I gotta say it works great and it's held up great for 4seasons. 

My skins are always on tight which i think helps them shed snow/ice better over the day. They never quit and flap around on a tour. The board shows absolutely no sign of delam where I have put the rivets in either. Lesser boards delam results may vary. I might be able to dig up a pic to send you.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I got it worked out. I used all snowboard bolts from my old bindings and im good now. I wonder if the threads are just a little different between voile and burton? Any way I'm going up williams peak tomorrow mellow but having never skinned before or rode this board i'm stoked and exited. Thanks Shawn


----------

